# Any Support Groups in Portland, Oregon?



## Wrennie

I live in Portland, Oregon and all I can seem to find for support groups are the ones through my insurance. These are conducted by a therapist like group therapy and are for a prescribed number of meetings. Isn't there something out there that would be more ongoing and maybe more casual - Like AA meetings for SA or something?


----------



## shawn73

*Support groups*

I did a search on google about anxiety support groups for Portland area, and found this site tonight. I am going threw a lot right now and happy I found this place. If you find any support groups in Portland let me know and I will do the same.
Shawn


----------



## Wrennie

I still haven't had any luck finding them. I'm going to quiz my doctor in my appointment tomorrow. This site has been very helpful for me- I don't feel so much like a freak knowing I can share things with others who actually get it. 
I'll post anything I find out. Good luck to you


----------



## Cuckoo4Cocoapuffs

I remember seeing A anxiety group in Gresham, OR ,when I was looking up my current city that I live in for A support group.
Heres what I found,I don't know nothing about these groups.
BTW the group I found worked out great,It was for people with all
kinds of anxietys too.



> ADULT ANXIETY SUPPORT GROUP
> 
> 820 NW 21st Ave.
> 
> Portland, OR 97209
> 
> Contact: Jamie Snethen, M.A.
> 
> Phone: (503) 314-8164
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Meets every other Tuesday night from 6 - 7:30pm
> 
> ANXIETY DISORDERS SUPPORT GROUP
> Legacy Mt. Hood Medical Center
> 24880
> SE Stark Street
> Gresham, OR 97030
> 
> Contact: Patricia (Patty) L. Brost, RN
> Phone: (503) 674-1287


http://www.adaa.org/Public/Selfhelp/oregon.htm

http://www.adaa.org/


----------



## Wrennie

Thanks Nutsy! I'll check it out.


----------



## Positive

planning to try there. any body that can talk?


----------



## Sorsal

I'm here...yeah, any groups in Portland OR?


----------



## Hiccups

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/saers-from-oregon/


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Does anybody know of any teen one's in Gresham/Portland area?


----------



## Lyssia

Hey ya'll -Portlander too - Maybe we could start one!


----------



## introvert33

Portlander, let me know if you guys find one.


----------

